# NABBA North East - First Timers - 11th May 2014



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

So I'm currently training for this show.

We're currently 11 weeks out (I think) and the diet and the training is going super well.

I know i'm not topless but I currently look like this:



Anyone else on here training for this show and class? Just interested to see how everyone's looking and see if we can give eachother a push, especially as the final weeks draw in.

I'll give you some current stats:

Height: 5"8

Weight: 187 lbs

BF: 11%

Best of luck to all competing. Should hopefully be a good show and I'll see you in Zuccini's afterwards  .


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

P.S I'll get some more pics tonight after tonights leg workout.


----------



## saiyanlift (Feb 4, 2014)

hey man, I was thinking of doing this class, but I decided to go with UKBFF first timers in september, gives me more time. Is yours at the frontier?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea mate, why don't u wanna do ukbff?


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

jonyhunter said:


> So I'm currently training for this show.
> 
> We're currently 11 weeks out (I think) and the diet and the training is going super well.
> 
> ...


I'm competing in this too mate


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

saiyanlift said:


> hey man, I was thinking of doing this class, but I decided to go with UKBFF first timers in september, gives me more time. Is yours at the frontier?


It is mate yeah.


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

ReRaise said:


> I'm competing in this too mate


See ya there pal and best of luck


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

sauliuhas said:


> Yea mate, why don't u wanna do ukbff?


I think it's just cus I've got friends who compete within NABBA on an annual basis.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

jonyhunter said:


> See ya there pal and best of luck


All I can say is, Junction 27 Pizza Hut better start getting ready for what I'm gonna do to them as soon as that comp is over!


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

ReRaise said:


> All I can say is, Junction 27 Pizza Hut better start getting ready for what I'm gonna do to them as soon as that comp is over!


Haha! I'm going to Zuccini's next door. I'm gonna eat enough pizza, chips, garlic bread, steak, cake and ice cream to feed the whole third world.


----------

